# BMW Captive Lease Rates - March 2006



## LeaseCompare (Mar 3, 2005)

*BMW Captive Lease Rates and Residuals - Effective 3/6/2006*

These lease rates are for reference only and may vary by region. The dealer does not have to offer you these rates. It's always best to compare other lease programs through other sources such as LeaseCompare.com.

Add 2% to Residual Value for 12k mi/yr and 3% for 10k mi/yr on all terms

2006 MODELS

*325i Sedan * / Compare Instant Lease Quotes

24 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 71% of MSRP - .00275 Base Money Factor Rate 
36 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 62% of MSRP - .00250 Base Money Factor Rate 
48 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 45% of MSRP - .00300 Base Money Factor Rate
60 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 36% of MSRP - .00300 Base Money Factor Rate

*325xi Sedan* / Compare Instant Lease Quotes

24 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 71% of MSRP - .00275 Base Money Factor Rate 
36 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 61% of MSRP - .00250 Base Money Factor Rate 
48 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 45% of MSRP - .00300 Base Money Factor Rate
60 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 36% of MSRP - .00300 Base Money Factor Rate

*325xiT Wagon * / Compare Instant Lease Quotes

24 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 69% of MSRP - .00200 Base Money Factor Rate 
36 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 59% of MSRP - .00200 Base Money Factor Rate 
48 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 43% of MSRP - .00300 Base Money Factor Rate
60 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 35% of MSRP - .00300 Base Money Factor Rate

*325Ci Coupe * / Compare Instant Lease Quotes

24 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 67% of MSRP - .00150 Base Money Factor Rate 
36 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 57% of MSRP - .00150 Base Money Factor Rate 
48 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 43% of MSRP - .00300 Base Money Factor Rate
60 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 34% of MSRP - .00300 Base Money Factor Rate

*325Cic Conv * / Compare Instant Lease Quotes

24 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 71% of MSRP - .00260 Base Money Factor Rate 
36 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 58% of MSRP - .00260 Base Money Factor Rate 
48 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 45% of MSRP - .00300 Base Money Factor Rate
60 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 37% of MSRP - .00300 Base Money Factor Rate

*330i Sedan * / Compare Instant Lease Quotes

24 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 71% of MSRP - .00220 Base Money Factor Rate 
36 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 62% of MSRP - .00195 Base Money Factor Rate 
48 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 45% of MSRP - .00300 Base Money Factor Rate
60 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 37% of MSRP - .00300 Base Money Factor Rate

*330xi Sedan * / Compare Instant Lease Quotes

24 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 71% of MSRP - .00250 Base Money Factor Rate 
36 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 61% of MSRP - .00225 Base Money Factor Rate 
48 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 46% of MSRP - .00300 Base Money Factor Rate
60 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 37% of MSRP - .00300 Base Money Factor Rate

*330Ci Coupe * / Compare Instant Lease Quotes

24 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 67% of MSRP - .00150 Base Money Factor Rate 
36 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 57% of MSRP - .00150 Base Money Factor Rate 
48 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 41% of MSRP - .00300 Base Money Factor Rate
60 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 33% of MSRP - .00300 Base Money Factor Rate

*M3 Coupe * / Compare Instant Lease Quotes

24 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 68% of MSRP - .00300 Base Money Factor Rate 
36 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 58% of MSRP - .00300 Base Money Factor Rate 
48 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 48% of MSRP - .00300 Base Money Factor Rate
60 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 40% of MSRP - .00300 Base Money Factor Rate

*330Cic Convertible * / Compare Instant Lease Quotes

24 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 71% of MSRP - .00260 Base Money Factor Rate 
36 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 58% of MSRP - .00260 Base Money Factor Rate 
48 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 45% of MSRP - .00300 Base Money Factor Rate
60 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 37% of MSRP - .00300 Base Money Factor Rate

*M3 Convertible * / Compare Instant Lease Quotes

24 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 65% of MSRP - .00300 Base Money Factor Rate 
36 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 57% of MSRP - .00300 Base Money Factor Rate 
48 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 46% of MSRP - .00300 Base Money Factor Rate
60 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 38% of MSRP - .00300 Base Money Factor Rate

*525i Sedan * / Compare Instant Lease Quotes

24 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 71% of MSRP - .00195 Base Money Factor Rate 
36 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 60% of MSRP - .00160 Base Money Factor Rate 
48 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 40% of MSRP - .00300 Base Money Factor Rate
60 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 32% of MSRP - .00300 Base Money Factor Rate

*525xi Sedan * / Compare Instant Lease Quotes

24 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 71% of MSRP - .00195 Base Money Factor Rate 
36 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 60% of MSRP - .00160 Base Money Factor Rate 
48 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 40% of MSRP - .00300 Base Money Factor Rate
60 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 31% of MSRP - .00300 Base Money Factor Rate

*530i Sedan * / Compare Instant Lease Quotes

24 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 71% of MSRP - .00175 Base Money Factor Rate 
36 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 59% of MSRP - .00140 Base Money Factor Rate 
48 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 38% of MSRP - .00300 Base Money Factor Rate
60 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 30% of MSRP - .00300 Base Money Factor Rate

*530xi Sedan * / Compare Instant Lease Quotes

24 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 71% of MSRP - .00175 Base Money Factor Rate 
36 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 59% of MSRP - .00140 Base Money Factor Rate 
48 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 39% of MSRP - .00300 Base Money Factor Rate
60 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 31% of MSRP - .00300 Base Money Factor Rate

*550i Sedan * / Compare Instant Lease Quotes

24 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 70% of MSRP - .00200 Base Money Factor Rate 
36 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 60% of MSRP - .00200 Base Money Factor Rate 
48 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 38% of MSRP - .00300 Base Money Factor Rate
60 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 30% of MSRP - .00300 Base Money Factor Rate

*M5 Sedan * / Compare Instant Lease Quotes

24 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 70% of MSRP - .00300 Base Money Factor Rate 
36 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 57% of MSRP - .00300 Base Money Factor Rate 
48 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 44% of MSRP - .00300 Base Money Factor Rate
60 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 35% of MSRP - .00300 Base Money Factor Rate

*530xiT Wagon * / Compare Instant Lease Quotes

24 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 71% of MSRP - .00135 Base Money Factor Rate 
36 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 60% of MSRP - .00100 Base Money Factor Rate 
48 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 37% of MSRP - .00300 Base Money Factor Rate
60 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 29% of MSRP - .00300 Base Money Factor Rate

*650Ci Coupe * / Compare Instant Lease Quotes

24 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 65% of MSRP - .00300 Base Money Factor Rate 
36 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 54% of MSRP - .00300 Base Money Factor Rate 
48 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 43% of MSRP - .00300 Base Money Factor Rate
60 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 35% of MSRP - .00300 Base Money Factor Rate

*650Cic Convertible * / Compare Instant Lease Quotes

24 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 67% of MSRP - .00300 Base Money Factor Rate 
36 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 57% of MSRP - .00300 Base Money Factor Rate 
48 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 47% of MSRP - .00300 Base Money Factor Rate
60 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 38% of MSRP - .00300 Base Money Factor Rate

*750i Sedan * / Compare Instant Lease Quotes

24 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 69% of MSRP - .00200 Base Money Factor Rate 
36 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 58% of MSRP - .00200 Base Money Factor Rate 
48 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 39% of MSRP - .00300 Base Money Factor Rate
60 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 31% of MSRP - .00300 Base Money Factor Rate

*750Li Sedan * / Compare Instant Lease Quotes

24 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 69% of MSRP - .00200 Base Money Factor Rate 
36 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 58% of MSRP - .00200 Base Money Factor Rate 
48 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 40% of MSRP - .00300 Base Money Factor Rate
60 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 32% of MSRP - .00300 Base Money Factor Rate

*760i Sedan * / Compare Instant Lease Quotes

24 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 54% of MSRP - .00300 Base Money Factor Rate 
36 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 46% of MSRP - .00300 Base Money Factor Rate 
48 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 35% of MSRP - .00300 Base Money Factor Rate
60 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 28% of MSRP - .00300 Base Money Factor Rate

*760Li Sedan * / Compare Instant Lease Quotes

24 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 54% of MSRP - .00300 Base Money Factor Rate 
36 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 45% of MSRP - .00300 Base Money Factor Rate 
48 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 35% of MSRP - .00300 Base Money Factor Rate
60 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 28% of MSRP - .00300 Base Money Factor Rate

*X3 3.0i Wagon * / Compare Instant Lease Quotes

24 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 70% of MSRP - .00150 Base Money Factor Rate 
36 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 60% of MSRP - .00125 Base Money Factor Rate 
48 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 43% of MSRP - .00300 Base Money Factor Rate
60 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 35% of MSRP - .00300 Base Money Factor Rate

*X5 3.0i Wagon * / Compare Instant Lease Quotes

24 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 67% of MSRP - .00100 Base Money Factor Rate 
36 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 57% of MSRP - .00100 Base Money Factor Rate 
48 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 42% of MSRP - .00300 Base Money Factor Rate
60 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 34% of MSRP - .00300 Base Money Factor Rate

*X5 4.4i Wagon * / Compare Instant Lease Quotes

24 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 68% of MSRP - .00100 Base Money Factor Rate 
36 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 57% of MSRP - .00100 Base Money Factor Rate 
48 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 37% of MSRP - .00300 Base Money Factor Rate
60 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 29% of MSRP - .00300 Base Money Factor Rate

*X5 4.8is Wagon * / Compare Instant Lease Quotes

24 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 66% of MSRP - .00300 Base Money Factor Rate 
36 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 56% of MSRP - .00300 Base Money Factor Rate 
48 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 46% of MSRP - .00300 Base Money Factor Rate
60 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 37% of MSRP - .00300 Base Money Factor Rate

*Z4 3.0i Convertible *

24 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 69% of MSRP - .00175 Base Money Factor Rate 
36 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 57% of MSRP - .00175 Base Money Factor Rate 
48 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 41% of MSRP - .00300 Base Money Factor Rate
60 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 33% of MSRP - .00300 Base Money Factor Rate

*Z4 3.0si Convertible *

24 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 68% of MSRP - .00125 Base Money Factor Rate 
36 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 57% of MSRP - .00125 Base Money Factor Rate 
48 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 41% of MSRP - .00300 Base Money Factor Rate
60 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 34% of MSRP - .00300 Base Money Factor Rate

You can use the following formula to calculate a lease payment:

(Capitalized Cost - Residual Value) / Term = Monthly Depreciation
(Capitalized Cost + Residual Value) X Money Factor = Monthly Interest
Monthly Depreciation + Monthly Interest = Base Monthly Payment


----------

